# Word of the Day - Gobsmack



## Jace (Feb 10, 2022)

Word of he Day  - Gobsmack(ed)...adj.

Def.: Utterly astonished, astounded 

He was gobsmacked about the situation.


----------



## horseless carriage (Feb 10, 2022)

"The sheer ugliness and implied violence of the word makes me shudder with revulsion."

If only the original author had experienced a gobsmack, the world might have been spared such an insidious word.


----------



## Bellbird (Feb 10, 2022)

I am often gobsmacked by others attitudes.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 10, 2022)

Gobsmacked is a very commonly used expression in the UK when expressing  astonishment at something..


----------



## Devi (Feb 10, 2022)

Hadn't heard it used in the U.S. (although maybe it is?). Mainly heard it used by Brit friends.

But I'm gobsmacked by the word itself.


----------



## timoc (Feb 10, 2022)

At the risk of me being smacked in the gob, but isn't the word actually two words tagged together?


----------



## Della (Feb 10, 2022)

As an avid reader of Catherine Cookson books, set in northern England, I wasn't gobsmacked by the word of the day. Miss Cookson's characters were often gobsmacked over the behavior of various gormless louts.


----------



## Jace (Feb 10, 2022)

Love  it...all great responses!


----------



## Pinky (Feb 10, 2022)

"Gobsmacked" is a word I heard often while living in Australia.


----------



## RubyK (Feb 12, 2022)

I starting using the word _gobsmacked_ after I heard people on British TV shows use it so often.


----------



## Irwin (Feb 12, 2022)

Apparently, gob is slang for mouth, so gobsmacked means _shocked to the point of being speechless.  _


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Feb 12, 2022)

Jace said:


> Word of he Day  - Gobsmack(ed)...adj.
> 
> Def.: Utterly astonished, astounded
> 
> He was gobsmacked about the situation.


I live in Texas, never heard the word before.  Now, I can't say that.  lol


----------

